# Apnea Safety



## ToniTails (May 28, 2009)

Hey- does anyone have tips for staying safe, breathing better, without a machine--- my sister wakes up in the night unable to breath/ gasping for air- it is going to be a couple of weeks before her appt and i don't know how long after that before she'll get a machine--- 

i'd like to see her stay safe in the meantime- she's been sleeping sitting up on several pillows... but that's all we could really come up with... any suggestions?


----------



## Shosh (May 28, 2009)

Toni Lynn how about Googling "Apnea"/ treatment etc, and see what you can come up with.

Disclaimer: medical advice is always preferable, but it cannot hurt to look in the meantime.


----------



## ToniTails (May 28, 2009)

that's where we got the "sleep sitting up" idea, but i was hoping to hear from those who've had the experience, thinking, perhaps wrongly, that there was more we could do


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 28, 2009)

Since sleep apnea is caused by some sort of blockage in the airway. Shecould try sleeping in different positions to allow for her airway to open up more. Obviously, if she's wearing anything tight around her neck while sleeping, that's not a good idea. Other than that, there isn't much you can do until you get a machine.


----------



## PhatChk (May 28, 2009)

I believe sleeping sitting is the best. I do the same because the machine cold air gives me a cold and congestion. I bought about 4 firm pillows and one soft and make a really nice back support. I also use breath right strips and that helps a lot.


----------



## ToniTails (May 28, 2009)

we had a cousin die recently- heart attack cause by sleep apnea, so it's reassuring to feel like we are doing something--- thank you all so much!


----------



## beth1954 (Jun 18, 2009)

Well..........I'm not one to talk, because I have moderate to severe sleep apnea. I have had the sleep study, and I have had 2 different machines and probably 5 different "head gear" setups. I am still not compliant. I just can't sleep with those gadgets on my head. I know the risks, but I just don't do it! 

Even with a humidifier, my mouth gets so dry I almost choke because my throat actually feels like it sticking together. So then I don't sleep hardly at all.

If I DON'T wear the gear, then I know I'm at risk. It's just a bad situation. I feel guilty all the time. But, sleep apnea IS dangerous.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 27, 2009)

Wait wait...PhatChk, you're not saying you do that INSTEAD of using a CPAP are you?  Did you tell your doctor/CPAP supplier that it's just the cold air that's bothering you? They make heated humidifiers...that would solve that issue for you. 

Toni Lynn, I'm glad you guys are taking it seriously. Apnea does kill people - I don't think a lot of people realize they're risking their lives every night when they sleep. I'm so sorry you lost a relative. that way.  I wish I had more advice to offer, but sleeping upright in a recliner is really all she can do. Scary while she has to wait.  

Beth, it sounds as though you're mouth-breathing, losing air out of your mouth. That causes really bad dry mouth. Sounds like you may need a full face mask. 

Seriously, guys - there's ALWAYS something out there that can help make this treatment manageable. Don't give up. There's a really good apnea thread around here somewhere - search for it. Ask advice. Visit cpaptalk.com (a cpap forum I frequent). There's always an answer. Don't let something like a little air come between you and 30 more years of your life.


----------



## beth1954 (Jun 28, 2009)

I've tried all the face gear you can imagine.
I have a co-worker with sleep apnea and he thought that I was mouth-breathing too, but I get this dry horrible feeling (like a mouth full of sand) before I even go to sleep when I'm sure my mouth isn't open. I know I have to find out what I can do. I hate full face masks, but I might have to try it. I'm ashamed to admit I don't use it because I know how dangerous it is. The lack of oxygen can cause numerous problems--including death!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 28, 2009)

Glad you know how serious it is. Sorry you're having problems.  There are literally dozens of different kinds of interfaces out there - if one doesn't work, another will. If you're STILL having dry mouth AFTER getting a full-face mask, there are prescription mouth rinses that help with dryness. I've never heard of anyone having dry mouth before even falling asleep with it, though - that's strange.


----------

